# NCAA Sweet 16 (3/25 & 3/26) Thread



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

NCAA Sweet 16:

West Region:





























*Thursday, March 25th:*
7:07 ET: #1 Syracuse (30-4) vs. #5 Butler (30-4)
9:37 ET: #2 Kansas State (28-7) vs. #6 Xavier (26-8)

* Games @ Salt Lake City, Utah in Energy Solutions Arena*

East Region:





























*Thursday, March 25th:*
7:27 ET: #2 West Virginia (29-6) vs. #11 Washington (25-9)
9:57 ET: #1 Kentucky (34-2) vs. #12 Cornell (29-4)

* Games @ Syracuse, New York in Carrier Dome*

South Region:





























*Friday, March 26th:*
7:27 ET: #3 Baylor (27-7) vs. #10 Saint Mary's (28-5)
9:57 ET: #1 Duke (31-5) vs. #4 Purdue (28-5)

* Games @ Houston, Texas in Reliant Stadium*

Midwest Region:





























*Friday, March 26th:*
7:07 ET: #2 Ohio St. (29-7) vs. #6 Tennessee (27-8)
9:37 ET: #5 Michigan St. (26-8) vs. #9 Northern Iowa (30-4)

* Games @ St. Louis, Missouri in Edward Jones Dome*

NCAA Bracket / NCAA.com Watch Live


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Interesting that they made Michigan State-Northern Iowa the late game in the Midwest. I would have expected Vols/Buckeyes to be second.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I dont really see any upsets there, maybe Northern Iowa beats Michigan State and Xavier could beat Kansas State


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dominique Sutton is going to be all over Jordan Crawford. That dude is a lockdown defender.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

K-State is just going to give Xavier problems on the break. When PITT did run today, they were pretty successful aside for some of the usual blown layups by Wanny and Dixon. Clemente and Pullen on the break is on a whole different level. 

I've been trying to hate on K-State because Clemente is from down here (Miami) and in HS he was a baby about things and transferred to a 1a school just to dominate and score 30 ppg, then later being a baby again and transferring from UM. But they have been impressing the hell out of me lately. 

Im growing on the feeling that they can beat Cuse. They've shredded the last 2 2-3 zones i've seen them play against (BYU, Baylor). Cuse's 2-3 is on a different level, but KSU has been very effective in shredding that zone, so I'm definitely looking forward to that match up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have K-State in the Final Four, strictly because of their defense and how aggressive their guards are. It's not just Clemente and Pullen. It's Irving and McGruder too. Kansas State seriously plays more like Bob Huggins old Cincinnati teams than West Virginia does. Just prison ball basketball (and I love it).


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya I like Irving and McGruder alot they are gonna be pretty good college guards by the time they are upperclassmen

Also, Xavier lost @Kansas State 71 to 56 earlier in the season...
I probably would have chose Xavier in my bracket, home or not a 15 point is pretty solid


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

West: Syracuse, and Kansas State.
East: Kentucky, and West Virginia.
South: Duke, and Baylor.
Midwest: Michigan State, and Tennessee.

Given how this tournament has gone there will probably be a ton of upsets. But I'm not going to pick any except Tennessee over Ohio State which isn't that big of one to me. I'd go with Purdue over Duke, but Purdue is having injury problems.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Looking forward to the Kentucky - Cornell game. There is going to be a very pro-Red crowd at the dome this weekend. Basically the biggest home game in Cornell's history.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

There will be just as many Kentucky fans there as Cornell fans (probably more Kentucky). Kentucky fans travel really well.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Maybe more real Kentucky fans than real Cornell fans, but they won't outnumber the Syracuse locals who will be decidedly pro-Cornell. Aside from being a local team (about an hour drive), SU fans would love seeing another 1 seed fall.


----------



## shadyview78 (May 15, 2008)

found this pretty funny article with 16 reasons to love the sweet 16: http://blogs.msg.com/gameon/2010/03/21/on-...e-the-sweet-16/

# 1 is def my favorite ha ha


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Who the **** makes these schedules??? 10:00???? Really??? I figured we'd have 7 & 9pm games. They better be damn glad I don't have to work Friday or I'd be upset.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Oh btw, I'm not predicting the Final score because every time I do I get bit in the *** but UK wins handily over Cornell. BRING ON WVU!!!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> Who the **** makes these schedules??? 10:00???? Really??? I figured we'd have 7 & 9pm games. They better be damn glad I don't have to work Friday or I'd be upset.


Is it really asking Kentucky fans too much to delay the start of their game so that Syracuse fans can actually show up to watch one game at the Dome. Who is more ****ed over - those ticket holders, or the Kentucky fans who have to wait and extra 30 minutes for the start of their game.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Have to think one of these double digit seeds will find a way to win. I wouldn't be shocked if two of them did come to think of it.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I think Northern Iowa beats Michigan State but aside from that it will be all chalk in this round.
Than some good games: Kansas State vs Syracuse, WVU vs UK, and of course Baylor vs Duke Im predicting will be a classic game


----------



## LittleMike (Dec 12, 2007)

BlueBaron said:


> Oh btw, I'm not predicting the Final score because every time I do I get bit in the *** but UK wins handily over Cornell. BRING ON WVU!!!!


Cornell has played in the Dome already this year and has played there many times in the past. Kentucky is not comfortable with the surroundings and will lose to Cornell. Cornell also will have a home game being 60 miles from Syracuse. 

Kentucky is all DONE!!!! Reminds me of the classic Princeton vs Georgetown matchup.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kentucky has lost at South Carolina and at Tennessee. How could you ever conclude they are not comfortable in a dome? You have zero empirical evidence to support that position.


----------



## LittleMike (Dec 12, 2007)

HKF said:


> Kentucky has lost at South Carolina and at Tennessee. How could you ever conclude they are not comfortable in a dome? You have zero empirical evidence to support that position.


They haven't played in the Carrier Dome which is going to be a huge issue. Lots of freshman going up against seniors as well. The pressue is on Kentucky. Cornell comes in loose with the crowd solidly behind them. Cornell has played at the Carrier Dome and will not need to adjust to the surroundings like Kentucky.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

LittleMike said:


> They haven't played in the Carrier Dome which is going to be a huge issue. Lots of freshman going up against seniors as well. The pressue is on Kentucky. Cornell comes in loose with the crowd solidly behind them. Cornell has played at the Carrier Dome and will not need to adjust to the surroundings like Kentucky.


People can get all fancy and try to say this and that about home court, dome, whatever. In the end, it will have little to no impact on the game. This will come down to momentum, matchups, and intangibles. Not who has x amount of fans more than the other. The people who fail so bad at predicting/handicapping are the ones that read way too much into this stupid crap.

The bottom line is simple. Cornell has the momentum. Kentucky has all the pressure on them. Nobody thinks Cornell has a chance because Kentucky just blew out a 16 seed and then Wake, who was arguably the weakest at-large team in the field. Cornell is stacked with seniors. Kentucky is full of underclassmen. They have a ton of size and defend the paint well. But Cornell is a perimeter shooting team. This one is going down to the wire because of that - not because the game is an hour away from Cornell's campus.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i'll take northern iowa, ohio state, syracuse, xavier, kentucky, west virginia, duke, and baylor in this round.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

LittleMike said:


> Cornell has played in the Dome already this year and has played there many times in the past. Kentucky is not comfortable with the surroundings and will lose to Cornell. Cornell also will have a home game being 60 miles from Syracuse.
> 
> Kentucky is all DONE!!!! Reminds me of the classic Princeton vs Georgetown matchup.


Hey LittleMike, why don't you let BigMike post because you obviously have no idea what you're talking about!


----------



## Phyr (Mar 3, 2005)

:funny:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Well, it was funny while it lasted...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Saying Syracuse is flat would be an understatement. All these turnovers and sloppy play.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Ugly start, Cuse almost dribbled the ball away twice, in one possession. And on the other end Hayward blows a layup on the break.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They look pathetically bad. Did they expect Butler not to play defense? This isn't Gonzaga. Butler will guard you and keep the game in the 50's.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Apparently, looks like they took a pre-game nap and haven't woke up yet..JN is furious somewhere...another Cuse turnover as i type.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

What The **** Is Going On Mother ****ers Wake The **** Up Dammit


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'll be okay with it if this trend continues


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> What The **** Is Going On Mother ****ers Wake The **** Up Dammit


there he is...furious as i thought. 
:laugh:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Rick Jackson is a pretty good passer, but he is trying to be too ****ing cute. Just post up on the left blocks for **** sakles.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Washington/WVU underway..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Butler is missing shots ugly and Syracuse has no clue that the defence can take the ball away.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Since when is undercutting on a pick legal.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Syracuse slowly getting in the game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> Syracuse slowly getting in the game.


Only because Butler is shooting poorly.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Seems like Washington can't do a damn thing in the half court against this WVU defense. I think their only hope is to get out and run as much as possible.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ooh, Syracuse, this looks like a loss, if they don't pick it up.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh boy...

:laugh: at Jim B mouthing "WTF was that??" to scoop off that timeout.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What kind of shot by Jardine? Horrible. Butler's up 12 now.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Butler has found that moving picks and screens is the way to beat the zone.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Butler playing great though - its not only the Cuse poor play. They have Syracuse much more screwed up then anyone else the entire year.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

This Washington/WVU game is uuuugly, Washington can't score in the half court, all their pts have come in transition/fouls and yet they're up 10-6 after 10 mins of play!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Hahn`s shots are keeping us in the game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

About God Damn Time You Call A Moving Screen, ****


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> People can get all fancy and try to say this and that about home court, dome, whatever. In the end, it will have little to no impact on the game. This will come down to momentum, matchups, and intangibles. Not who has x amount of fans more than the other. The people who fail so bad at predicting/handicapping are the ones that read way too much into this stupid crap.


If you're not taking homecourt into account when handicapping games I would love to place some bets with you.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man, the Big East is in trouble.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You better do some coaching Boeheim. Your boys look like ***.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

MLKG said:


> If you're not taking homecourt into account when handicapping games I would love to place some bets with you.


It's a neutral site game. And I'm all over Cornell +9 tonight. Only line I liked.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Outstanding half by Butler despite their underwhelming shooting. 

Syracuse looks lost out on the offensive end. Butler is doing a great job of not letting SU get out in transition. Great floor balance.

Less Rick Jackson.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Man, the Big East is in trouble.


WVU just has to hit some shots (they're shooting a horrendous 28% right now), Washington has no offense unless they run. I think they'll be fine at least. 

Lenny Elmore is right, Cuse should pack that zone in. Butler having trouble hitting from deep.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Zangief with the basket.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> WVU just has to hit some shots (they're shooting a horrendous 28% right now), Washington has no offense unless they run. I think they'll be fine at least.
> 
> Lenny Elmore is right, Cuse should pack that zone in. Butler having trouble hitting from deep.


If they pack the zone in, I can guarantee you Hayward, Mack, Hahn and Veasley will get going from 3.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I think the Syracuse defence is fine. Its there offence. I think they just need to get more aggrssive and be more selfish.... more one on one play and crash the boards. 

Most of their turnovers are when they pick up the ball unforced and try cute passes within a set. Just attack a little more with Johnson and Joseph.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> If they pack the zone in, I can guarantee you Hayward, Mack, Hahn and Veasley will get going from 3.


You have a point, i guess the sloppy O is much more of a problem. I still would try it out for a short stretch.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Another turnover to start the half for Cuse..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

that shot by Rautins was huge.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Syracuse coming back.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rautins is hitting shots from way downtown.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

i think Cuse is awake now..


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

3 balls save the day for the Orange.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Syracuse has the lead. 15-4 run to start the second half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Scoop has balls on those shots.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Scoop has balls on those shots.


balls if he hits..stupidity if he misses


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Holy Hell Rick Jackson you are blowing this game for Syracuse...I think Boehiem got to take him out go small for a bit hell move Wesley to C


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

FSH said:


> Holy Hell Rick Jackson you are blowing this game for Syracuse...I think Boehiem got to take him out go small for a bit hell move Wesley to C


Well Howard just went out of the game, so if they were to do so..now's the time.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That was a clear foul on Veasley.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

God now we get to watch Riley mess this up for Syracuse...COME ON RILEY DONT SUCK


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It just boggles my mind if Butler wins this game that one of Kansas State, Xavier or Butler will be in the Final Four. Who would have thought that before the season?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Syracuse really need to try a Triche Scoop Ruatins Wesley Joesph lineup


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

But hey this Lineup seems to be working Riley is the new Craig Forth!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great pass by Jardine to Joseph.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

HKF said:


> It just boggles my mind if Butler wins this game that one of Kansas State, Xavier or Butler will be in the Final Four. Who would have thought that before the season?


Who would have thought Syracuse would be even in the NCCA Tourny before the start of the season? But yah its crazy got to love College Bball


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Butler's turnovers in the 2nd half are KILLING them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Syracuse with a chance to put some distance between them in Butler after the timeout.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> It just boggles my mind if Butler wins this game that one of Kansas State, Xavier or Butler will be in the Final Four. Who would have thought that before the season?


butler was ranked 10th and 11th in the preseason while syracuse was 25th and unranked.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

same balls principle applies for Nored's big shot. :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Howard needs to go to WWE. Too much flopping.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Rick Jackson you are a bum...Without AO down there to help you have been exposed for the fraud you are

DO SOMETHING YOU BUM


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

And Syracuse is blowing it by turning it over


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> butler was ranked 10th and 11th in the preseason while syracuse was 25th and unranked.


Did you think Butler could get to the Final Four though?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

wow what a roll!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Congrats Butler


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

3 bad possessions in a row by syracuse and it's not looking good now.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

uh oh....Rautins with a terrrrible shot.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> Did you think Butler could get to the Final Four though?


i didn't think syracuse could either at that point though.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

I blame this lose on Rick Jackson...You sir are a bum


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

I feel bad for AO he had to watch Rick Jackson suck it up the whole tourny


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You know Murray state has to be kicking themselves. They had Butler dead and buried.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I think the lack of a real PG really hurt this team..There were some bad handling and passes in the 1st half, bad shots that went in in the 2nd, and even worse shots and possesions down in crunch time. They needed a floor leader out there.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

coming into the game it would have been hard to believe butler would win shooting only 25% from 3.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> I think the lack of a real PG really hurt this team..There were some bad handling and passes in the 1st half, bad shots that went in in the 2nd, and even worse shots and possesions down in crunch time. They needed a floor leader out there.


Triche is a very good PG but he is a freshman so Boehiem didnt play him instead he went with the bum master Rick Jackson...He should have just went small and play Wesley and Joesph in the middle


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

syracuse would have had a chance had that shot fallen for the and 1.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Rick Jackson Please Go Pro Or Something So We Can Get Ride Of You


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

or if jackson could have grabbed that rebound.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

syracuse just killed themselves at the end of that game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, if my bracket wasn't busted before, it sure as hell is ****ed now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Syracuse choked.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Welp, there goes my bracket...


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Thanks you AO and Andy for everything you did for us during your 4+ years...And you can thank Rick Jackson for losing your last college game ever

Rick Jackson i hate you have fun sitting on the Bench next year when Fab Melo and Kris Joesph take your job..Well atleast i hope they do because you sir are a bum


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

God i hope Rick Jackson pulls a Devendorf/Paul Harris and declear for the draft so i can laugh at him


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

West Virginia's defense has just clamped down on Washington. They cannot score in the paint.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

That Rautins 3 when Cuse was down 4 with like 2 mins. left was the definition of panic..that shot said it all


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> West Virginia's defense has just clamped down on Washington. They cannot score in the paint.


been like that all game man, i'm telling you, unless it's a foul or fast break Washington cannot score.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> That Rautins 3 when Cuse was down 4 with like 2 mins. left was the definition of panic..that shot said it all


Rautins has always been known to panic..But he wasnt the problem when atleast not all of the problem

Problem was we needed a PG and to get rid of Rick Jackson...Trying to figure out why the hell Triche didnt play more


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm not saying he was the whole problem or anything like that. But w/ that panic shot in crunch time..it was murder she wrote.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> I'm not saying he was the whole problem or anything like that. But w/ that panic shot in crunch time..it was murder she wrote.


Yup if they would have slowed it down at the end and try to work out play they would have been fine...But you need a PG to do that and we didnt


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Man the BE is taking quite a few lumps this year...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Not West Virginia. I have them in the title game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Good game Butler. (My only bitterness is that I think there was a travel on the three that put them up four in the last two minutes). Great job countering Syracuse. 

I have commented in the past on Rick Jacksons really good hands.... today he had the major fumbles.

It was still an awesome season to be a Syracuse fan - first time since I have been an active fan to see them as a number one seed, and a contender for the number one ranking for the entire season.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

West VA with the win tonight, good to see.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

FSH said:


> God i hope Rick Jackson pulls a Devendorf/Paul Harris and declear for the draft so i can laugh at him


Get a hold of yourself. Jackson had an outstanding year, and was crucial to their success.... and unfortunately was critical to their demise in THIS ONE GAME.. major case of fumbles.

He is not leaving and will be critical to any success next year. 

Your asking him to play 40 minutes a game -- fatigue could have been a factor. If you want to blame someone, blame Jimmie for refusing to develop Dash this year.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good win by Butler. I had Syracuse winning the National Championship this year. Oh well, great season for the Orange regardless. Now I'm pulling for Perdue.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Syracuse just didn't play up to their seed tonight. Butler is a good team, but they didn't play great and they didn't shoot well. Syracuse just didn't look like they were a really good team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kenny Frease makes a sloth look quick.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Well they were not even close to a really good team tonight, but they were a really good team during the year.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

don't like this pace for Xavier at all. If there trying to run n gun with K-State, good luck. they're gonna get killed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kansas State is good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Happy to see Jamar Samuels get an easy bucket. He's been struggling the last four games I've seen him finishing.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

X cant get any love from these refs... KState is killing it in transition tho.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jordan Crawford is a pro.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Cornell/Kentucky tipping off..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gonna have to go through Cousins to win this.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

X making a strong push getting back into this game...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Jordan Crawford.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry, I am not rooting for the Ivy League. Beat these guys Kentucky, so West Virginia can beat you.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Kentucky playing some damn good D right now.. Cornell can barely get a foot of room to shoot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

John Wall sure makes some stupid decisions.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

X's defense has stepped up big time and now they have the lead


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Crazy-ness that Xavier is up now.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm impressed w/ their fight, KState looked scary good out of the gate. 

Cornell turning the ball over, 5 in 12 minutes so far..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Xavier's defense has been stifling, although it helps that Pullen is in foul trouble.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

In the games I've seen them, those 13 mins. of defense was the best by far.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Cornell is 2/2 off out of bounds plays.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

wow that Cornell PG survived Cousins' fat *** pancaking him?!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I like how a Cornell player is allowed to take out Cousins legs with no fouls.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

HKF said:


> Sorry, I am not rooting for the Ivy League. Beat these guys Kentucky, so West Virginia can beat you.


As funny as I think it would be to see Cornell win and stick it to Syracuse, Kentucky needs to advance for the sake of the next couple rounds games. I want to watch them play as long as possible so long as they don't win it all.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Look at this defense. Kentucky is bringing it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Cinderella should have brought her jumpshot.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Big Red looks overmatched. they've been taken completely off their game, only 2 made 3pt FGs, 8 turnovers.. Kentucky doing exactly what they do, score with the Bigs and get easy run outs. Their D has been real good.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Not exactly sure how Cornell winning sticks it to Syracuse. Cornell has nothing to do with Syracuse blowing their biggest chance in seven years, and there is no rivalry between the schools on the basdketball court.

If anything it will feel better to see another power go down to a mid-major and make it seem less like a blown opportunity.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's how you take care of an overmatched opponent.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is a physical game in Salt Lake City. Do they think the Jazz are playing?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Not exactly sure how Cornell winning sticks it to Syracuse. Cornell has nothing to do with Syracuse blowing their biggest chance in seven years, and there is no rivalry between the schools on the basdketball court.


I'm talking about friendly ribbing with fans. I'm just saying I've had to listen to a lot of talk from Syracuse fans with big ideas about this tournament and I know it would kill them if even Cornell lasted longer than they did.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

You know, it'd probably be a very interesting game to see a KState and Kentucky matchup. That would be some intense run-n-gun.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You knew Martin was going to call a timeout there. No one was guarding Dante Jackson.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

MLKG said:


> I'm talking about friendly ribbing with fans. I'm just saying I've had to listen to a lot of talk from Syracuse fans with big ideas about this tournament and I know it would kill them if even Cornell lasted longer than they did.


I think those fans already wanted to kill themselves before the Cornell game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is a good basketball game between K-State and Xavier.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I wonder how hard it was for Frank Martin not to curse in that clip of his halftime speech.. lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They are trying to do their damndest to help Cornell get back in this game, but it's not going to work.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clemente with a big shot.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Every time KState starts pullin away, that Redford guy hits a 3 for X.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow Jordan Crawford.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Let's go X!!!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

uh oh...Gus Johnson is warming up..watch out now


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clemente and he's fouled.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HUGE 4 point play..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Calipari has let them get complacent.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dante Jackson ties it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jordan Crawford.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Jordan Crawford is making some money right now..another BIG 3.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow, Crawford is just a big time player... Evan who??


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

this has been one hell of a game..


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

wow both teams dodging big shots.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice to see Cornell getting away with a foul.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Not a bad shot... One stop, and X should get the last possession...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Pullen, cold blooded...as Gus finally goes nuts...Thank God


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

OMG foul on the 3?!!?!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is why you don't foul.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Man those were like the hugest free throws of his life.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I want Xavier to win even though it'll miss up my bracket.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I just think you gotta foul before half court, anything passed that a ref will buy as shot. 

OVERTIME!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The refs screwed K-State on that one.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How is that not an intentional foul?


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

And this is why you don't foul..

BTW EFF butler and Syracuse.... this was CUSE year!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Too much micro-managing by the coach at the end. Have a little faith in your defense, at worst Xavier knocks down a three and your tied, but fouling, stopping the clock, and giving up three free throws is a terrible result of bad strategy.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I agree .. nyou should foul before the halfcourt line.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thatsnotgross said:


> I agree .. nyou should foul before the halfcourt line.


Good point, once the player got that close to the three line, let him shoot and put your arms straight up in defense. Bad ending for K State if they don't pull this game out in overtime.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Is it me or Frank Martin looks like a guy from the Sopranos and he is about to whack someone


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Big three by Xavier.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow what a 3!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I still think the foul is a good call, just make sure to do it before they cross half court. I really don't think a ref will buy a shooting foul 8-10 feet behind the half court line..


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

that was a bad no call on the foul at the end of regulation. but the kansas state player just made a dumb foul right after that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am shocked no one is tired. The altitude is doing nothing to them.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Depaul.. if you want to pay someone 3 million dollars.. you might have to talk to Frank Martin.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Terrible foul by Sutton. Now you put Xavier on the line.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

C'mon HKF, you know Frank Martin has to run his kids like crazy, i mean look how intense that guy is. :laugh: They probably run UCLAs for not tucking in their shirts..


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

For a 55.6% FT shooter.. he is doing pretty well


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG omg!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Holloway!!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Another big three by Xavier.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Damn K-State has been unstoppable.. no one in the middle.. not even a double team on Samuels or help defense.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Pullen to the BUCKETTTTTT!!! :laugh: i love Gus Johnson (nh)


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

OMG what a three by xavier!! WOW double overtime.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Gus' head is exploding!!!!!!!!!!!! what a game!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

So amazing.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh myy


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Crawford from Provo.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Gus Johnson must be going nuts (I'm in Korea.. watching online with no audio!)


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

LeBron James who


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Bill Simmons just creamed in his pants.. hes been waiting for Gus Johnson to cream in his pants


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

'I cant see you' - Jordan Crawford


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

this is one heck of a game


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hell of a follow by Curtis Kelly.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Uconn.. i'm sure you're missing Kelly right now


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think Crawford is making himself a little coin tonight. I've always known he was a pretty good player, but this has to move him up in the draft


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Why is there a timeout?! The game is so effing good.. everyone's offense is on stride.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

A team that WILL not be beat, CANNOT be beat... Let's go X.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Diable said:


> I think Crawford is making himself a little coin tonight. I've always known he was a pretty good player, but this has to move him up in the draft


without a doubt, he was already buzzing with his last 2 performances, this is just gonna make it even more hype.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This dude just flopped. Call the block.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

These might be the 2 best teams in the tourney...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pullen fell asleep on the inbounds.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

OHHHH My...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pullen for 3.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What a game!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Big three ball by K State. 

And I had forgotten what a terrible commentator Len Elmore is.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Big big rebound by Xavier, will need to make the free throws now.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

WOW..Jordan Crawford juuuuuust missed that one.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jason Love on the offensive boards.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

one of two from the stripe.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Winning time


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pullen buried it.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

BANG!!! HE'S IN SHAPE!!!

:lol: thank you Gus, thank you


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Big time three by K State.

Wow the Xavier player should of put the shot up, as he was being fouled near the three point line.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Too easy for Pullen...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This has been the best college basketball game of the year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pullen is just ice. He's a much better pro prospect than Collins is.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Will X do it again?!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dante Jackson was just short. Great look though.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Xavier had the wide open three ball, but short. What a game, nice win by K State.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

their best 3 pt. shooter blew an open look. wow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The second 100 point game of the tournament.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

aw shucks


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Game of the tournament.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

hell of a game, fellas. That was some GREAT basketball. Congrats to KState, and big ups to Xavier they showed alot of balls.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

aw man. great game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Butler vs. Kansas State for the Final Four and then Kentucky vs. West Virginia for the Final Four. This has sure been a wacky year for college basketball.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

awesome game. crawford with that huge 3 to tie it up in the first overtime was just ridiculous.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tournament of the upsets.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Duke, Baylor, Northern Iowa and Ohio State FTW tommorow even though I will be rooting for Purdue and Tennessee to win
Its too bad the 2 games (Baylor/St Marys and OhioSt/Tennessee) are on at the same time

For some reason I expect to slowly pull away from Purdue and make it a blow it and NIowa vs Michigan State will probably go down to the wire but it will be a slow, boring game until like the last 5 minutes.
Baylor vs Saint Marys should be an exciting shoot out.
Tennessee is a team I like to watch play and Ohio State is always worth it because of Turner


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Last night I was fairly composed in defeat, but **** IT I am going to *****, moan and whine like a little baby about the refs hack job in the last two minutes today. HOW THE **** did they miss that travel at the top of the key by Butler a few seconds prior to the decisive three. That possession put them up four.

Who knows if Syracuse would have won or not with that call.... they would have still been down 1, with the ball, with 100 seconds to go. And its Syracuse fault for keeping the game close enough such that a bad call could be so important. But damn every time I see that replay last night and this morning it is ****ing painful.. along with highlights of some of the Orange sloppy turnovers.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

J. Crawford is going to be a really good player both in college and on the professional level


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Watched some extended highlights of Kansas State vs. Xavier, what a game.

If Daniel Gibson and Damon Jones can play in the NBA, so can Jacob Pullen.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Woj said it might be the best NCAA ever...this is why I hate journalists. So in the moment, yesterday's game was great, but it can never top what WV and UofL put on a few years back. Pittsnoggle, Gansey, Dean, Garcia what a show!!!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

WV Wake was a much better game than WV Louisville.


----------



## nothinbutnets (May 5, 2008)

23AJ said:


> Tournament of the upsets.


Seriously.. its amazing this guy was 3 for 4 in his predictions http://blogs.msg.com/gameon/2010/03/25/on-the-hardwood-sweet-16-preview/


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

If Duke and Baylor win tonight, I'll have 6 in the Elite Eight. Could be a massive turnaround after losing 5 games at the buzzer on day 1 and my overall champion on day 3. I've got K-state, Butler, WV, and Kentucky. Whiffed on Kansas and Georgetown (still can't believe I picked Georgetown). I really, really need West Virginia to beat Kentucky and make it to the championship game...

I pretty much flipped a coin before deciding on Marquette over New Mexico and Richmond over Villanova in Rnd 2. So close to a ridiculously good bracket!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Seriously? Nothing? I guess I'll start it off by saying Bill Raftery is annoying...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Baylor looks good early.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Theres no way Baylor doesn't go to the Final Four.... As for Ohio State, I maintain what I said before that tournament that if Diebler doesn't play well, they won't advance to Indy. Would also help if they played some defense.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Problem with those shots from Samhan from an NBA perspective is that you don't need/want your 300 lb backup center taking 10 foot fadeaways.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ohio State plays 7 players. Seriously if Matta would have just recruited a point guard since Butler left, they would be real hard to beat. Turner is a wing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

St. Mary's looks poised to get blown out. Baylor has not lost a game by more than 7 all year.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Why doesn't LaceDarrius Dunn get more pro love? I saw him as a potential lottery pick right away, and every time I watch him play he confirms it...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

TM said:


> Theres no way Baylor doesn't go to the Final Four.... As for Ohio State, I maintain what I said before that tournament that if Diebler doesn't play well, they won't advance to Indy. Would also help if they played some defense.


So you're saying Baylor beats Duke?? I think they can, but i'm shocked to see you say it...  I dont know if Baylor is really this good, or St Marys just that bad...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

See this was the caution with Samhan. He is playing guys his size and looks horrible. The truth is, he has to continue remaking his body if he wants to make it on the pro level.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

TM is a rare Duke fan. Most of them immediately assume anything even remotely negative said/written/imagined about their program is a product of jealousy from teams with lesser winning traditions or an anti-Duke media conspiracy. TM has somehow avoided this disease, and I commend him for it.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Why doesn't LaceDarrius Dunn get more pro love? I saw him as a potential lottery pick right away, and every time I watch him play he confirms it...


he doesn't have good shot selection and he doesn't bring anything to the table other than scoring. can he do what marcus thornton is doing now? yeah. a lottery pick? i just don't see it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dunn is also only 6'4. Not sure what to make of him as a pro. He could make it as a specialist or he could be a stud Euroleague scorer. Udoh on the other hand, I love more and more every day.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Baylor is crushing them on the glass.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Dunn has the first step explosiveness and body type to be a combo guard in the NBA - if not ideal on offense, he certainly can defend the 1 spot. He will need to work at it and that may be a problem because he's a bit of a knucklehead, but I still can't imagine him not making it. 

I could understand it if he was a typical chucker, but show me a player with his combination of athleticism and shooting ability that hasn't made it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just don't understand how people are just now watching Baylor. This team was fun to watch 2 seasons ago with Jerrells, Dugat and Rogers. They are just even better now with all the size and added athleticism.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Dunn has the first step explosiveness and body type to be a combo guard in the NBA. He will need to work at it and that may be a problem because he's a bit of a knucklehead, but I still can't imagine him not making it.


he's got no chance of being a combo guard. he's a pure sg. i don't see size really being a problem for him but him not being able to do anything but score is a problem.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

If Shannon Brown can be a combo guard, so can LaceDarrius Dunn. I'd mention Daniel Gibson as well, but LaceDarrius Dunn is way better than Gibson ever was in college.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

29 point lead at the half. You think this isn't a program defining season for Drew. Think again. If he stays at Baylor, he's going to build a monster there (because the recruiting ground is fertile).


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

even shannon brown had an assist/turnover ratio over 1. dunn is at .7.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lighty has picked up three bad fouls tonight. What the hell?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> So you're saying Baylor beats Duke?? I think they can, but i'm shocked to see you say it...  I dont know if Baylor is really this good, or St Marys just that bad...


I actually have Baylor winning the South. Let me brag because I'm not telling you what the rest of my bracket looks like. 

Let me break it down for you. Duke has 5 new players coming in next season. All 5 of those players are African-American. Specifically, all of them are African-American, quick, fast, talented, and skilled. They have the potential to be Nolan Smith-like. Unfortunately, this year's team has 2 1/2 (Andre Dawkins only gets 1/2) African-Americans on this roster. You know where I'm going with this. Look at your television. I see one white big guy in green and white. You tell me what's going to be the result, especially if Baylor is shooting out of their minds again. Oh, and have you noticed the fans and what they're wearing. This was mentioned the day the brackets were released but I haven't heard much about it since. This is a home game for the Bears. That's huge!

I like how Duke's coach deals with people/players. I like how Duke's coach coaches the game. I like Duke. I'm now a high school basketball coach. Therefore I try to emulate his coaching. Krzyzewski, Dean Smith, John Wooden, Jim Boeheim, Roy Williams. I like them all. But just cause I'm a Duke doesn't mean I have to be like the other idiots that cheer for the school and predict greatness every year.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> 29 point lead at the half. You think this isn't a program defining season for Drew. Think again. If he stays at Baylor, he's going to build a monster there (because the recruiting ground is fertile).


Perry Jones anyone? Arguably the #1 pick of 2011


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great defense by Lauderdale.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> even shannon brown had an assist/turnover ratio over 1. dunn is at .7.


And that .71 vs 1.09 is what has you absolutely convinced that Dunn could never do what Shannon Brown does? That's a little absurd. 

I'm not saying Dunn has the production of a combo guard right now, but he most certainly looks the part. It isn't "what has he done?" as much as it is, "what could he do?".


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TM said:


> Perry Jones anyone? Arguably the #1 pick of 2011


The funny thing is, Perry might not even start next year although he more than likely will with Lomers graduating and Udoh turning pro. Acy, Anthony Jones and Perry Jones is pretty damn big itself.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

TM said:


> But just cause I'm a Duke doesn't mean I have to be like the other idiots that cheer for the school and predict greatness every year.


Just admit it. You are fighting the urge to post something about an anti-Duke media conspiracy right now.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> And that .71 vs 1.09 is what has you absolutely convinced that Dunn could never do what Shannon Brown does? That's a little absurd.
> 
> I'm not saying Dunn has the production of a combo guard right now, but he most certainly looks the part. It isn't "what has he done?" as much as it is, "what could he do?".


gibson was a pg in college and showed pg skills.

dunn hasn't shown any pg skills at all.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I kind of want Tennessee to win. I just don't like Matta.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Just admit it. You are fighting the urge to post something about an anti-Duke media conspiracy right now.


I despise Pat Forde but I'd despise him even if he didn't say anything about Duke.

You know what's been nice - nobody paying attention to Duke this year. Not in the sense - "they don't get respect." The storylines are just with everyone else. This team doesn't talk. They aren't annoying. They don't yell in anyone's face. They just play ball. Been a good, fun year, especially with UNC rotting. Although I will be cheering for the Heels in NYC. Mostly cause I want them to win the NIT and make t-shirts with something stupid like "at least we won our tournament" or something dumb. Just need it to say NIT on it somewhere. I'm buying one!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> gibson was a pg in college and showed pg skills.
> 
> dunn hasn't shown any pg skills at all.


Gibson absolutely did not show PG skills in college, despite being billed as one. There was a reason he fell to the 2nd round. He was absolutely incompetent as a college PG. An excellent athlete and excellent shooter with a decent handle, however.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I think I just saw Baylor score during halftime on the ESPN score page! Now that's blowout city!!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

TM said:


> I despise Pat Forde but I'd despise him even if he didn't say anything about Duke.
> 
> You know what's been nice - nobody paying attention to Duke this year. Not in the sense - "they don't get respect." The storylines are just with everyone else. This team doesn't talk. They aren't annoying. They don't yell in anyone's face. They just play ball. Been a good, fun year, especially with UNC rotting. Although I will be cheering for the Heels in NYC. Mostly cause I want them to win the NIT and make t-shirts with something stupid like "at least we won our tournament" or something dumb. Just need it to say NIT on it somewhere. I'm buying one!


Correct. The least annoying Duke team in quite some time.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Correct. The least annoying Duke team in quite some time.


Next year - no more Zoubek OR Scheyer and they add Curry and Irving. YOU will chear for them, JW. You a closet Duke fan anyway. I know the truth.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Gibson absolutely did not show PG skills in college, despite being billed as one. There was a reason he fell to the 2nd round. He was absolutely incompetent as a college PG. An excellent athlete and excellent shooter with a decent handle, however.


he showed infinitely more pg skills than dunn.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm a 100% fully certified Brian Zoubek fan. Have never been able to understand what possessed K to sit him for so long.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

that foul on madsen could have been foul 3 on turner and things would have gotten really dangerous for ohio state.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> he showed infinitely more pg skills than dunn.


He also was forced to play PG, where Dunn has played most of his career at the 3 due to Baylor having so many lead guards.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I'm a 100% fully certified Brian Zoubek fan. Have never been able to understand what possessed K to sit him for so long.


hahaha. injuries, bro. 3 years in a row of foot injuries. i saw him in practice. he was bad. he was literally spinning sometimes out there. he has confidence now and he's communicating.

plus they know (Thomas and Z) know what their jobs are now. no scoring. just rebounding and put backs. he found his niche and now he's great at what he does.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Diebler is completely blanketed. He's done nothing tonight.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HKF said:


> I just don't understand how people are just now watching Baylor. This team was fun to watch 2 seasons ago with Jerrells, Dugat and Rogers. They are just even better now with all the size and added athleticism.





TM said:


> I actually have Baylor winning the South. Let me brag because I'm not telling you what the rest of my bracket looks like.
> 
> Let me break it down for you. Duke has 5 new players coming in next season. All 5 of those players are African-American. Specifically, all of them are African-American, quick, fast, talented, and skilled. They have the potential to be Nolan Smith-like. Unfortunately, this year's team has 2 1/2 (Andre Dawkins only gets 1/2) African-Americans on this roster. You know where I'm going with this. Look at your television. I see one white big guy in green and white. You tell me what's going to be the result, especially if Baylor is shooting out of their minds again. Oh, and have you noticed the fans and what they're wearing. This was mentioned the day the brackets were released but I haven't heard much about it since. This is a home game for the Bears. That's huge!
> 
> I like how Duke's coach deals with people/players. I like how Duke's coach coaches the game. I like Duke. I'm now a high school basketball coach. Therefore I try to emulate his coaching. Krzyzewski, Dean Smith, John Wooden, Jim Boeheim, Roy Williams. I like them all. But just cause I'm a Duke doesn't mean I have to be like the other idiots that cheer for the school and predict greatness every year.


Lol, well props for the objectivity... I actually got Baylor in title game too, but I think Duke will give em a good game, if not maybe win... Athleticism is the recipe to beat Duke, but you also need to play efficiently and with good discipline. We'll see. Duke will be a tough out, but I expect them to breeze by Purdue... I think the Baylor game will be a good game.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i'm trying to figure out why ohio state is letting tennessee get away with having chism guard lighty. they need to attack that matchup rather than just let it get exploited on the other end.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HKF said:


> Diebler is completely blanketed. He's done nothing tonight.


Haha, I thought UT was the worst team in the bracket?? :laugh: Hope you didn't put money on this game...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

7-0 run OSU. Lead by 2.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Tenn is too casual with the ball. Need to step up the intensity


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> Haha, I thought UT was the worst team in the bracket?? :laugh: Hope you didn't put money on this game...


I said that Tennessee was the worst team? I didn't say that.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Chism babay...

Maze with the steal!!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

wow. madsen losing that rebound was terrible.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HKF said:


> I said that Tennessee was the worst team? I didn't say that.


You said they were arguably the worst team... I forget the other 2 teams you named, but it seemed like you were convinced they weren't very good


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Turner is so careless with the ball sometimes, huge 3 by him but Tennessee playing great


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tennessee wins.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Clean block


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Ohio St simply ran out of gas. They weren't deep enough to handle Tennessee's full court attack.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ohio State had no business losing that game. Happy for Bruce Pearl.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

turner needed to pass that one off to wide open diebler or lighty. hard to really blame him on that though since with time running out you're just trying to at least get a shot up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> You said they were arguably the worst team... I forget the other 2 teams you named, but it seemed like you were convinced they weren't very good


Uh, you have me confused. That was apelman and coolpohle. I never said Tennessee was arguably the worst team.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Bruce Pearl is a heck of a coach and Tennessee has a good chance to go to the Final 4, I think they can beat NIowa and Mich State


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Pearl always get his teams up for the big games... Good to see him finally get out of the S16...

Had OSU in my FF, but def not surprised to see UT doing damage... With the way that pod is shaping up, FF is not a reach for them... Pretty crazy how strong the West and Midwest brackets were compared to the South...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HKF said:


> Uh, you have me confused. That was apelman and coolpohle. I never said Tennessee was arguably the worst team.


Oh my bad. Dont kno why I thought that was you...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UNI is not a team you want to get behind.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

CBS' television people screwed up. These two games shouldn't be the last two games of the Sweet Sixteen. I almost don't care.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

To me these are probably the 2 least enjoyable games of the Sweet 16 either way, so it doesnt really matter when they schedule them.... But I do expect NIowa/MichSt to go down to the wire and right now the Spartans look a little better


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I'm smelling a UT-UK championship game! SEC, SEC, SEC!!!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn this is one ugly game. Duke needs to get their **** together. They're a better team than Purdue, but not good enough to play like this.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> CBS' television people screwed up. These two games shouldn't be the last two games of the Sweet Sixteen. I almost don't care.


to be fair, of the 4 games today only one really seemed interesting going in so no matter what there were going to be two games on at once that people probably don't care much about.

i can't believe one of k state, butler, tennessee, northern iowa, and michigan state is going to be playing for the championship.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Samhan was exposed today. I just don't see how some people can peg him as a potential draft pick. Sure, he's crafty and has a soft little jumper. But, he's slow, methodical, is not a great rebounder, gets them on the amount of space he takes up in the paint. I don't think he has any kind of chance of getting drafted.


BTW, I've selected 5/8 of the elite 8 teams correctly 140 possible points left with Kansas St. and Duke in the national championship game still in tact.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Michigan State doesn't have enough bodies for this game. With Lucas out and Allen severly limited they're giving two walk-on guards rotation minutes. When your best playmaker is an undersized power forward who can't score, your offense is probably in trouble.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

MLKG said:


> Michigan State doesn't have enough bodies for this game. With Lucas out and Allen severly limited they're giving two walk-on guards rotation minutes. When your best playmaker is an undersized power forward who can't score, your offense is probably in trouble.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

BlueBaron said:


> I'm smelling a UT-UK championship game! SEC, SEC, SEC!!!!!


Yessir!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

How is Duke not mopping this team?? I know they got Jajaun Johnson, but c'mon, @ least put up some points... Duke doesnt look like a 1 seed right now, but considering that they are, they should've been seeded with more teams from the midwest... Tennessee was underseeded, and Maryland and MSU were arguably the strongest 4-5s... Not to mention OSU was a fringe 1 seed... All those teams should've been swapped with the ones in the south... Instead we have to watch a terrible game like this one...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Farokmanesh.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Check out Delvon Roe. Playing with a torn meniscus in his knee and still one of the best athletes on the floor. If he ever gets healthy he's going to be a hell of a player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

CBS thought they were slick. Take me away from the UNI-MSU game to take me to a commercial, meanwhile Purdue-Duke has started. Screw that.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

HKF said:


> CBS thought they were slick. Take me away from the UNI-MSU game to take me to a commercial, meanwhile Purdue-Duke has started. Screw that.


It's insane that in the year 2010 we can only get 4 of the 8 sweet 16 games on television. I hope ESPN gets the contract next year.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^Digital TV is your freind.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am forced to watch it on TV, but sometime I want to hear some halftime analysis, which their online variety doesn't really provide (it's awful).


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> ^Digital TV is your freind.


I've got a thousand some channels, including CBS College Sports, but none showing a second game.

I think Direct TV is the only service that offers a package (like with the NFL).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Zoubek is a damn goon. That bodes well for his NBA chances.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's amazing the only way UNI is scoring is from the free throw line.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Northern Iowa trying the same tactic they used against Kansas. Trapping everything aggressively in crunch time. Izzo having none of it, immediately calls timeout to reorganize.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Huge basket by Lucious.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Wow. Lucious has a knack for the dramatic.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michigan State's field goal defense in the last 10 minutes has been suffocating.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sparty, Sparty, Sparty

No FGs for Panthers in 10 mins. Season is over


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Go Green! Go White!

Oi, Oi, Oi


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I get both games,but the secondary channel is in SD. First year I had digital cable they had nearly every single game on tv with three separate secondary channels, but the last two years they only had one extra channel. I'm glad Duke decided to start hitting shots, my belly was starting to churn for a little while. They're going to get slaughtered by Baylor if they put in this sort of offensive performance. Still this is one of the best defensive teams Coach K's had since Billy King had a reputation for something aside from being a poor GM.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sparty Power!!!!!!!!!

Awwwwwwww Yeah!!

Bring On The Vols....oi, Oi, Oi


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This dude Izzo. Every friggin year with an inferior team.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Michigan State in the home uni's on Sunday. Can't believe Izzo is a win against Tennessee away from his 6th final four in 12 years.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

HKF said:


> This dude Izzo. Every friggin year with an inferior team.


Best coach in the Midwest, I tell you!! I wish I was an alumni at MSU..but damn East Lansing is just not my neck of the woods


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't know what is so surprising about this Elite Eight field. Every single team is ranked in the top 25.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1. Izzo is the best tournament coach in the NCAA.

2. One of Kansas St, Butler, Michigan St, Tennessee will be in the final game. Great chance of getting a 5 or 6 in the finalk game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is the year when a coach can really make a difference. If you can get your team to play well you don't even have to play any real powerhouses. Of course if your team comes out flat noone is good enough to win simply on talent. MSU can make the final four without really playing anyone that great. Maryland could have done the same thing if they'd got another break in that game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Duke beats Baylor, they earned their way to the Final Four IMO.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Duke got the favourable two and four seeds... but they had Baylor and what people expected to be A&M in Texas. So fair enough path to the final.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Baylor is one of the best teams in the entire field and Baylor is the team they're playing. A 2 seed is a top ten team...Anyone want to tell me Baylor isn't a top 10 team? I'd be extremely happy to trade them for West Virginia if that's okay with UK and everyone else.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Did the incident earlier in the year spark Tennessee that much to form a stronger bond or would they be a better team if Tyler Smith was still there? I'm not sure. Anyway, Bruce Pearl has done an outstanding job coaching these guys.

You couldn't expect much more from Purdue. They were able to hang with Duke for about 30 minutes, eventually the lack of depth and lost scoring couldn't be made up with suffocating defense against a team as well-coached as Duke anymore.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Honestly sometimes I think they have better chemistry w/o Smith, so ya, I think the loss sparked this run.


----------

